# Lohnt sich Ingenieurskunst für Cataclysm



## Slox (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo lieber Buffed Community!

Ich habe folgende Überlegung für Cataclysm:

*Situation:*


- Blizzard hat veröffentlicht, das Schlachtfelder in Cataclysm einen viel höhren Stellenwert bekommen wie zu BC und Wotlk
- noch spezifischer: Blizzard hat angekündigt, das man ab Cataclysm das beste PvP-Set also (Highend) *auch*
  nur durch Schlachfelder erlangen kann, das heißt, dass man nicht mehr dazu gezwungen wird, Arena zu spielen

*Überlegung:*
*
*
Da der Beruf Ingenieurskunst in der Arena nicht ganz soviel brachte wie z. B. die Kombination aus Juwe und VZ oder Juwe und Schmied,
haben die meisten Highend PvPler davor gescheut den Weg des Ingenieurs einzuschlagen.

*Grund:*
 Viele der tollen Fähigkeiten des Ingenieurs können in der Arena nicht genutzt werden, das diese zu stark sind und das Spiel noch unbalancierter 
 machen würden wie Blizzard es schon geschaffen hat.

*Meine Idee:*
Meine Idee ist es, da ja nun BGs ab Cataclysm einen höheren Stellenwert bekommen Ingenieur zu Skillen, da die Fähigkeiten für
das Schlachtfeld ja nicht gesperrt sind.
*
*
*Lohnt sich meine Idee?*
*Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*
*
*


----------



## Avolus (4. Mai 2010)

Laaaaaaaange Fragestellung, kurze Antwort:
Blizzard interessiert sich recht wenig für solche Anliegen ^^

Aber viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Mai 2010)

Die High-End Pvpler seien nicht Inginieur geskillt? Nicht auf meinem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (23. Juni 2010)

Auf meinem Realm ist fast jeder dritte PvPler auf Ingi geskillt, besonders wegen Nitrobooster.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (5. Juli 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Auf meinem Realm ist fast jeder dritte PvPler auf Ingi geskillt, besonders wegen Nitrobooster.



Die in der Arena nicht genutzt werden können? Ach so...

Ist halt ne Frage wie der Beruf ansich mit Cata ausschaun wird. Ändert sich sicherlich auch wieder so einiges


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Juli 2010)

klar lohnt sich ingi in cata. schon gesehen, das wir neue ingi uonly vz'S und sockel bekomm?


----------



## Tearor (12. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> klar lohnt sich ingi in cata. schon gesehen, das wir neue ingi uonly vz'S und sockel bekomm?



siehe extra Thread von mir. ingi only vzs sehen aber bisher aus wie die alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Juli 2010)

Tearor schrieb:


> siehe extra Thread von mir. ingi only vzs sehen aber bisher aus wie die alten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja ich kenn keine gürtel vz die mich heilt oder eine die mana regged.


----------



## Tearor (13. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> ja ich kenn keine gürtel vz die mich heilt oder eine die mana regged.



Die Gürtelvz heilt dich ja auch nicht, sie injiziert dir einen Heiltrank für erhöhten effekt, also das was der Injektor jetzt auch macht, nur dass man wahrsch seine alte Gürtelvz dafür hergeben muss (good bye Cobalt Frag Belt)


----------



## Shahaa (25. Juli 2010)

also für mich bedeutet PvP im hinblick auf die Berufswahl einfach Ingi+Juwe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von der meine Antwort: "Ja Ingi wird auch in Cata interessant sein wird. Falls nicht in den bgs, dann zumindest beim neuen PvP-Questhub"

MFG Shahaa


----------

